# Rosy Red Minnow...



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I know I know its a feeder fish but I was looking at them today at petsmart and I think they are pretty. Do you guys know anything about them? Would it be ok to put some in my 55 gallon? I am just begining my research on them but was thinking about adding them instead of the Rummynose Tetras.
Just wanted to add I would of course quarintine them for a few weeks before adding them to my tank.


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Rosy Red Minnows are really quite beautiful. I would suggest QT for twice normal duration though... possibly with some type of all-round meds. They're more likely than not to have various diseases and parasites.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats kind of what I was thinking to.


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> Thats kind of what I was thinking to.


You've inspired me to look into them more too... I never even LOOK at the feeders at the fish stores.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

They really are pretty and I think they would look in god in my tank with the other fish but I need to learn more about them first. They seem like they would work as far as ph, temp, ect. But I have read different info on how big they get most places I have read says 3 inches but I have also read 6 inches. Need to make sure on that first.


----------

